# Airlessco lp 540



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is another good deal on a spray rig for all you guys that don't have one.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Not bad, Not a fan of those hose covers. I'm always paranoid about bubbles and chit and would be stressing if I could not inspect the hose when needed to.

Pat


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just sold one that I bought and fixed for $600. Great pumps, even if it needs work, its still worth it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Just sold one that I bought and fixed for $600. Great pumps, even if it needs work, its still worth it.


You're just saying that because Titan took a dump on you.....:whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> You're just saying that because Titan took a dump on you.....:whistling2:


I've always preferred Airlessco over all the other brands. Better technology, better quality, more precise pressure control, replaceable electronic components. (Almost every other company, when there's an electronic problem, you replace everything)


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I love my lp540, only thing I would change is to have manual pressure controls, with an old style pressure gauge.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wanted to add, here is a company that sells HD rentals. Lots of 540s here. 
http://www.cmdepot.com/paint-sprayers


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I love my lp540, only thing I would change is to have manual pressure controls, with an old style pressure gauge.


What do you mean manual? Like an old school mechanical transducer? No way, electronic is way more precise. Much shorter dead band.

You can run a 5000psi gauge inline, either at the pump or the gun.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Just one more thing to break imo. How much is the board on a 540?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Couple hundred ish. BUT, the board is only part of the pressure control on an Airlessco. There's an electronic pressure sensor too. Cooking a board isn't really a common problem, it happens, but not very frequently. Sensors and fuses go more. The boards are pretty solid.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I assume you have some experience with these HD rental units. What do you think would be the average cost to get on in top working order? 

I am thinking about getting one, and wanted to figure for a worst and best case. Best being it doesn't need any work. Worst a complete rebuild I suppose.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I assume you have some experience with these HD rental units. What do you think would be the average cost to get on in top working order?
> 
> I am thinking about getting one, and wanted to figure for a worst and best case. Best being it doesn't need any work. Worst a complete rebuild I suppose.


Its weird with those units. Kinda hit or miss. Ive seen some in great shape, and some not so great. If they're selling them through the website, they must have had some sort of inspection/rebuild done. Is everything sold as is?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I haven't contacted them yet, but just going by the prices I would say some units are in better shape than others. 

I would like to see a pic of the actual unit I was buying. All those are the same, and it looks like a brand new one. Just wondering about the price on a full rebuild excluding the electronics.


----------

